# Mobile groomer coming tomorrow AM



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I got two 'happy' references on this Aussie grooming mobile. She's pretty new so many don't know of her. I called and she's coming tomorrow AM to do the two squirts. For the bathing/cut/hand dry/nails...will be $70- for both of them. (Her base price is $40- but if multiple dogs she gives discount. ) 

She does the ears but Naddie doesn't need it at all. Quincy 'maybe" but I don't think so.. I'll have to take a good look later to be sure. he used to get ear infections I was told and I wondered if it was from the plucking. I've never done it and he hasn't had a problems since being here. Also the vet just looked at them last week and said they were fine ( problem wise)

Missy had huge 'hairballs' in each ear when she went from puppy to adult. the vet took them out with a hemostat. After that I just pulled a few hairs from time to time but she never really needed the plucking after that initial issue.

Anyway, I'm anxious to see how the twirps make out lol . They sure can't look worse than when I do them. I do think Naddie will have to be cut back pretty short, which to start is OK...even though I don't like it too much... she may have to be shaved. For her first time I'd rather that than put her thru a lot of hassle trying to deal with mats. I want the experience to be as pleasant as possible for her first time.

Will post a photo after they are done.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures of them!

I've decided it's not a big deal to have them shaved...as we all know, their hair grows like a weed. London's body has been shaved for exactly 1 week and I already notice it looking a bit longer (thank goodness). :biggrin: 

I hope you like this mobile groomer, and they become someone you can count on to do a great job with your two.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well it went very well! Naddie was a bit apprehensive with the whole procedure.. this is her first professional experience in over 5 years! LOL 
Over the last few weeks I had to cut some mats out but I told the gal to try if possible to not shave... if there was a few small 'gaps" I would live with them till next time.
I have to say Naddie loved her.... ( she was done first because was the worst 'mess". ) When she brought Quincy in... Naddie ran right up to her and she went to the floor and Naddie was kissing her . She said she was so happy because she tried very hard to not 'traumatize' her yet get the job done. Quincy loved her too and pushed Naddie away to give her some of 'his attention" too. LOL She said she had never ever seen such happy dogs!!! ...which of course made me feel good.

Before:


[attachment=50897:IMG_1290.JPG]

AFTER:

[attachment=50896:IMG_1339.JPG]


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

They both look fabulous!! She did a great job! :wub:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

terry, they look great!!! im glad it was a good experience for the sweeties!!

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Apr 7 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758751


> Well it went very well! Naddie was a bit apprehensive with the whole procedure.. this is her first professional experience in over 5 years! LOL
> Over the last few weeks I had to cut some mats out but I told the gal to try if possible to not shave... if there was a few small 'gaps" I would live with them till next time.
> I have to say Naddie loved her.... ( she was done first because was the worst 'mess". ) When she brought Quincy in... Naddie ran right up to her and she went to the floor and Naddie was kissing her . She said she was so happy because she tried very hard to not 'traumatize' her yet get the job done. Quincy loved her too and pushed Naddie away to give her some of 'his attention" too. LOL She said she had never ever seen such happy dogs!!! ...which of course made me feel good.
> 
> ...


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

they look great! :wub: it's always nerve wracking trying new groomers, so i'm glad it was a success

is quincy really that little? it might just be the perspective, but he's adorable :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaaa!!!
I am so glad that this worked out for you. We also use a Mobile Groomer and couldn't be happier.
Naddie and Quincy look wonderful.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

They look very nice!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Your groomer did a great job!!! :thumbsup: Naddie and Quincy are such cuties!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What fabulous cuts on your two babies! The groomer did a great job, and they look soooo white! Quincy looks TOO handsome in his little bow tie!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They look great, Terry!! Cute as can be. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

NO! Tell me they're not the same two pups in the before and after pics!!!!!!!

That is a GREAT groomer!!!!! Naddie and Quincy look fabulous! I really mean it. 

Looks like you've found yourself a good groomer, and that's a really really good thing.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so glad the girls loved her!!! That's so important! They look great! Love their new cuts!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They look so darling.........it made the world of difference!!! They could be little models now~~~~I wish we had a mobile groomer!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh they look amazing!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw they look great! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes we lucked out I think! Of course it varies from groomer to groomer since this is a franchise and new to this area. There are a couple of grromers that do come to your home but they do the bathing using your bathroom/kitchen to bathe. I believe they bring a portable table for the rest.... but I liked the idea of the van being self contained and do think the twirps would be more co-operative in the van than in the house....plus I don't have the 'mess' lol 

Here's the link to the Aussie pet grooming that I used. You can type in your zipcode and see if one near you. If so maybe get some references as I did and see how it goes. You never know...you could hit a good one or a not so good one like anyplace.
I liked that this gal tried very hard to do what I asked. ( leave tails long/ leave naddie's top knot/ tri to 'barrel' the legs a bit which I truly didn't think she could do because I had cut some mats off this past week .

I had also said if they hated the face drying that I didn't mind if a bit damp. For this first time I didn't want them to get too freaked. LOL She said Quicny wasn't crazy about it but Naddie hated it!!! ... and that I've found to be true as well.

http://www.aussiepetmobile.com/


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They both look so precious. I love your before and after shots - it just showes what a great grooming trip can do for your little ones. I think Quincy looks so smart in his little tie - you have me thinking that perhaps Hunter might need a little collar and tie for some pretty important events coming up. I am so glad you found a groomer that you love


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awwww...they look so cute!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The kids look adorable Terry. I'm glad the mobile groomer worked out so perfectly. :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The "squirts" look wonderful! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I'm very happy with the outcome and I can tell it was 'easy' on the little twirps overall. They've been very happy this afternoon so it obviously wasn't at all 'traumatizing!....even for Naddie! 

I absolutel LOVE the bow ties on Quincy so I have contacted Lynn ( AYuppiePuppie) to do the collar with some interchangeble ties ... and hopefully a vest that can somehow co-ordinate with at least a couple of the ties...
Vest and bow tie... I can't wait to see them on him! LOL


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They turned out GREAT!!! She sounds like a Keeper!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She did a very nice job - the fluffs :wub: :wub: look great!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The pups look great Terry!!!!! :wub: :wub: Gotta love those smiles! That's great the mobile groomer was a success. Isn't it great when you find a wonderful groomer that the pups love!


----------

